# Documents required to prove work experience



## Carlito (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello all,

I have an invitation to apply for a 189 visa. I would like to know what documents will be requested to prove this?

I have certificates of service for both companies, and payslips. Will this be sufficient?

I read in booklet 6 that you need a duty statement, and the HR departments do not want to incorporate this into the certificate of service. These letters comply to everything in the proof required in booklet 6 accept the duty statement. Will this be an issue and is there any other proof you could use?

Regards
Carlito


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Pay slips, tax documents and references all prove work experience. The references will need to have your job title and responsibilities to prove it was paid skilled work.


----------



## Carlito (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Shel

There are job titles however no descriptions, guess I'm not putting in the application then. Unless I get job descriptions by then.

Carlito


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Carlito said:


> Thanks Shel
> 
> There are job titles however no descriptions, guess I'm not putting in the application then. Unless I get job descriptions by then.
> 
> Carlito


Hi Carlito

Work references would need to have the following details:

a) Period of employment
b) Job title, duties and responsibilities.
c) Nature of work- Full time / part time. Also need to mention whether it was contract or permanent employment.
d) Salary (advisable to also provide bank statements and salary certificates supporting this)

These are what I had furnished to the skills assessing authority for my nominated occupation and I had no trouble getting through that. 

If you need the format, I can help you with that as well.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't we submit the same stat dec to DIAC that we have submitted to the assessing authorities?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Hi Carlito
> 
> Work references would need to have the following details:
> 
> ...


Hi Sre375,

I'm preparing for the work experience assessment with Engineers Australia, getting ready in collecting the documents and preparing self declaration statements etc.

I've worked for almost 8.5 yrs in India and 6 yrs in Australia. I've got all above docs to claim points for my Aus experience, where as for my Indian work experience I can't able to produce any other supporting document except my appointment and appraisal letters (I've got initial appointment and appraisal letters for all years). I've closed my bank account  as the bank was hope less in providing online services. But the good thing is I worked for the same company throughout my career and they are currently sponsoring me the work visa in Aus as well. In this case would you recommend any other proofs to show that I was working with them when I was in India.Moreover I've got the transfer/appointment letter whilst I was transferred from India to Australia

Please let me know your suggestion.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong- you are saying that you are still with the same Company but in a different location right?

In any case, you would need a work reference letter detailing your work experience in India as well as Australia. Since you are working with the same Company, shouldn't this be easier to get?

If you are not able to get this letter, you can always provide a statutory declaration (format which you can find on expat forum), signed by your superior.

Also keep all your appointment, appraisal, transfer letters- this might also come in handy in providing additional evidence.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong- you are saying that you are still with the same Company but in a different location right?


Yes.



sre375 said:


> In any case, you would need a work reference letter detailing your work experience in India as well as Australia. Since you are working with the same Company, shouldn't this be easier to get?


Most of the Indian companies don't do this by stating it's against their companies norms.



sre375 said:


> If you are not able to get this letter, you can always provide a statutory declaration (format which you can find on expat forum), signed by your superior.


Yes I could get these letters and currently working to prepare two letters.one for the total overseas experience and one for onshore experience.



sre375 said:


> Also keep all your appointment, appraisal, transfer letters- this might also come in handy in providing additional evidence.


I have got all of these for my entire career so that's not at all a problem and it's having details like salary break up and CTC (cost to company).

Sorry I forgot to mention in this, Thank you for your help.


----------



## Carlito (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information sre375. Please can you send me the format if possible? I would like to see how detailed the duties and responsibilities need to be. In the Engineers Australia website ( MSA booklet) they mention that you should only put 5 main duties undertaken. Will this be sufficient for DIAC?

Good news I managed to get into contact with my old manager, and he will sign a reference letter.

Regards
Carlito


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Hi Sre375,
> 
> I'm preparing for the work experience assessment with Engineers Australia, getting ready in collecting the documents and preparing self declaration statements etc.
> 
> ...



Dear red tape 

There is a limit for number of docs you submitt to EA.
Let me tell you my story with EA .....would be a reference for you .....

I have 9 yrs. work experience. Docs I submitted to EA

1.Recent two yrs ITRs
2. Appointment letters/ Recent 2 companies IDs
3. Experience letters ( mentioning clearly start, end dates, responsibilities)
4.IELTS TRF
5.12 pages CEs
6.Professional Engineer summary statement.
7. Training certificates.
8. Recent 2 companies pay slips.
9. Recent company bank statement.
10. CPD.
All attested.

Cheers


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Any Suggesions Regarding Job Duties*

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the help & info. My employer will not give me job duties on the company's letter head. Does an affidavit hold the same value. Also can you please suggest if there are any other options. I will be applying under the category of Corporate or, Customer Service Manager.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## sheelasamp (Jul 17, 2014)

hi...i have worked as a dentist in private practice...how do i prove this employment other than ref letter..? I have some tax receipts (below taxable income) which however does not show the place of employment or the source of that income...is this ok?...Any particular tax form for private business?
Also, since there was no 'salary' only profit, do I need to show a payslip


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am applying for the skill assessment with Engineer Australia, but unfortunately my current employer has refused to give me experience certificate mentioning my roles and responsibilities. 

Guyzzz pls help me regarding this matter.
I do have my 1) Job offer letter 2) salary certificate 3) Appraisal letter.

But, are this this alternative option mentioned in engineer australia website.

I am bit tense pls help me....


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

ICIM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for the skill assessment with Engineer Australia, but unfortunately my current employer has refused to give me experience certificate mentioning my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...




Hi ICIM
Stat dec would work


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Ashish,

Thanks for the reply....

Does the Stat dec to be signed from manager or Colleague.

If yes then non of them are ready to sign the document as this is against policy.

need ur guidance....


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi

It doesnt need to be signed by anyone else but you.

Hope this helps


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi
> 
> It doesnt need to be signed by anyone else but you.
> 
> Hope this helps


The Stat dec has to be signed by Manager or Senior colleague.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

by you only


----------



## ss_major (Sep 16, 2014)

hi, seniors, 
I have already lodged with my application with my experience certificate, but I found I make a terrible mistake when i prepare the docs.  The certificate issued by my 2 former companys and 1 current, both of them didn't mention "Full time" and salary. The situation is, 1 former company HR refused to issued any further letter.
8 years points i need to claim.

So, I uploaded following docs to proof.
1. The reference letter, without "Full time" and salary
2. tax document for all the period(3 company)
3. only current work contract, payslip
4. both 3 company ID/badge
5. trainning certificate from aircraft manufacture(happened in my first company)
6. my aircraft maintenance license (both China and FAA)

Now, i hold all my work contract for whole 3 company, do you think i have to notary or wait for CO? Any other recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

ss_major said:


> hi, seniors,
> I have already lodged with my application with my experience certificate, but I found I make a terrible mistake when i prepare the docs.  The certificate issued by my 2 former companys and 1 current, both of them didn't mention "Full time" and salary. The situation is, 1 former company HR refused to issued any further letter.
> 8 years points i need to claim.
> 
> ...


Did the assessing authority accept the letter?


----------



## ss_major (Sep 16, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Did the assessing authority accept the letter?


I didin't realize that assessing my experience years from EA, due to additional assessment, but they accept my CDR.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dear All,

I am waiting for skill assessment from EA supposed to receive within next two weeks and getting ready the supporting documents for next step.  under 190 or 189. 

As I am going to claim 5 year experience (December 2007-Februay 2013), Should I produce the employment service letters apart from that period because my last two employers refused to give service letter as I worked with them less than 6 month each. 

By the way I am able to produce appointment letter and salary slips from my current employer since August 2014.

Please help me to clarify above matter.

Many thanks.


----------



## Mickey7 (Mar 23, 2016)

snarayan said:


> Can't we submit the same stat dec to DIAC that we have submitted to the assessing authorities?



Hi 

Could anyone please answer this ?

regards


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mickey7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone please answer this ?
> 
> regards


yes..


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi guys

i have an important question regarding jobs...while applying for any job...1) do they ask for any documents like tax papers, pay slips, relieving letters etc? 2) wat if there is a gap of 4-5months in the cv? should that be kept as it is or can we include that in the experience? will there be any checks? how does this go about?

just concerned about how to cover the gap in the cv if its for more than 6 months...we cannot even put a wrong date n show we worked because background checks r imp. pls advise as it is very confusing to make the cv and begin applying...once i am clear with this...may b it will be easier...m really really lookin for someone senior to advise and u r great at it.

pls let me know


----------



## KOM (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi all
i am an electrical engineer. I have added my work exp as 3 yrs which includes my training period also. it is with the same company i m currently working with. I have claimed points for tht. I have already got an invite will they grant me a visa? please help me


----------

